# auto audio over rider??



## koots55 (May 20, 2011)

So I own a bar that has the digital jukebox system in it. Which I hate so I dont want it. The company has it set up so we can play our music through our ipod but when someone plays the jukebox the ipod is over ridden and the jukebox plays. which i like.

so basically i am getting rid of the company and installing an old school cd jukebox. But I still want it set up to allow the jukebox to over ride the ipod automatically when it is played.

I am not a newbie or anything. I will know how to wire the jukebox to the amps to the speakers. Thought about throwing a mixer in there and maybe a compressor or something. I just dont know if there is some sort of simple thing to install to do what I want to do. Would it have something to do with a "gate" or something?? Not sure. But I can usually understand the lingo if you wanna lay it down.

thanks


----------



## robbo266317 (Sep 22, 2008)

Welcome to HTS. 
What you requires sounds feasible although I have not seen any advertised.
Maybe try searching "auto sound switcher override" there are several units that look like they will do the job.

Cheers,
Bill.


----------



## koots55 (May 20, 2011)

yeah, searching that did get me closer to what I am looking for. I tried searching for it before, just didnt know the terminology. It looks like most of the things automatically switch to the one thing that is on. And my whole purpose is to have both on at the same time, but only one playing.

I think I found one that chooses the louder one, but even that might not work.

Not sure though, I think I will have to call the companies to ask about the product specifically. To see if I can just line the devices up in an order of preference or something.

Thanks for the help though. It really pointed me into the right direction.


----------



## robbo266317 (Sep 22, 2008)

No problems. Try asking if they have a unit that has a master input that overides all others. ie the jukebox.


----------

